# Flies!



## fisherhunter (Feb 2, 2018)

Beach report : 
Grass , swarms of biting flies , 1 baby shark . Fish 11am-12pm 
We left with swarms of other beach goers escaping the flies . Never seen it that bad out there .


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yes, Alabama ankle bitters. Nasty agravating bastards tore me up today offshore. Must have smacked 20 of them. Only around after a North wind.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting. You saved me having to go to the beach tomorrow. I think I'll sit around in the AC, drink beer, and watch football.


----------



## fisherhunter (Feb 2, 2018)

Im with you football and ac sounds great


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We were swatting them all day on the Edge yesterday.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, the flies were bad offshore yesterday! We were out about 20-25 miles and were fighting the flies all day. Going to have to ensure a fly swatter gets added to the dive gear bag.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We had two swatters going all day!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

long pants or fish at night they are all over the deck at night.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

This time of year back when I used to surf the pass at Pickens, walking out you would see dog flies coming out of the sand.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Better days are coming !


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Salt gun. It's like hunting and fishing in the same trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

How long will they be at the edge? We were swatting them all day Saturday. Thinking about going back out Friday, just don't want to deal with them. 30 miles is a long way for them to be out in the ocean. I would think they would drown out there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Take chopsticks for the mister Meahagee style of defense ....or you can go with the Danielson method of wax on wax off, if your chopstick game is lacking. Lol


----------

